# Painting and bug bombs



## Monty (Feb 3, 2006)

There have been two house explosions in the past 2 days here in the Houston area.
First there was the house that exploded due to paint fumes 
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=3867872
Then today an apartment exploded when workers set off bug bombs
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=3874534


----------



## L32 (Feb 3, 2006)

we have had several house explosions and fires in the Toledo Ohio area in the last couple of days. Hummm!


----------



## ryannmphs (Feb 4, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0][:0]
I'm speechless.  I can't say that I have heard of paint fumes causeing an explosion, but 18 bug bombs in one apartment?????[:0][:0][:0][:0]

Darwin, take them away!!!

Ryan


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> <br />[:0][:0][:0][:0]
> I'm speechless.  I can't say that I have heard of paint fumes causeing an explosion, but 18 bug bombs in one apartment?????[:0][:0][:0][:0]
> 
> ...



You ever seen the size of the bugs in Texas?[]


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have seen paint fumes blow up some ones garage.  Guy wasnt using a explostion proof fan when he painted his car and spark KABOOM!!


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_<br />...but 18 bug bombs in one apartment....



They have to use that many because the roaches would have eaten more than half of the bombs before they even went off!!!![]


----------



## Darley (Feb 4, 2006)

Well very impressive but I would like more info on those bug bomd what are they and what they been use for ?


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 4, 2006)

Serge;  The bug bombs are nothing more than an aerosol can filled with some sort of a bug killer..... sort of like a can of air freshener or spray paint.  Only difference is that once you open the valve, it stays open until the entire contents of the can are expended.  You put a can in a closed room. pull a tab that opens the can and exit the room.  A fine spray fills the entire room which must be left closed for several hours and then opened and aired out for several more hours.  Common treatment here for fleas and other noxious pests for DIY folks who don't want to pay the high price for an exterminator.  Generally you use one can per room unless the room is extremely large.  Can't imagine using 18 "bombs" in an apartment usless they were doing a multi-unit building??


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Feb 4, 2006)

One important item on the label of a bug bomb. Extinguish all open flames. 
Kind of like No Smoking and shut off vehicles when refueling. Those signs are right on the gas pump, but people ignore them.
When you make things idiot-proof,
the idiots will prove you wrong!


----------



## Darley (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Serge;  The bug bombs are nothing more than an aerosol can filled with some sort of a bug killer..... sort of like a can of air freshener or spray paint.  Only difference is that once you open the valve, it stays open until the entire contents of the can are expended.  You put a can in a closed room. pull a tab that opens the can and exit the room.  A fine spray fills the entire room which must be left closed for several hours and then opened and aired out for several more hours.  Common treatment here for fleas and other noxious pests for DIY folks who don't want to pay the high price for an exterminator.  Generally you use one can per room unless the room is extremely large.  Can't imagine using 18 "bombs" in an apartment usless they were doing a multi-unit building??



Thanks Randy I understand now those things are very flamable just a spark of the fridge and you blow up the building, she might have a lot of crokkies[]


----------



## Texas Taco (Feb 4, 2006)

The paint fume house was just down the street from my office.  It only did about $750,000 in damages.  Seems he was spraying lacquer on a bookcase or a cabinet.


----------



## airrat (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't know if anyone here watches "myth busters" on discovery(I think).  They tried to prove the myth of homes being destroyed by bug bombs (the use of too many and causing an explosion).  They had to use so many cans of it to make anytype of reaction it was funny.  

Why are people so stupid?  18 bombs in an apartment?  They are lucky they didnt die from the poison first.

BTW if you ever get a chance to catch "Myth Busters" its a great show.  Anyone ever hear of exploding water?  Its real, happened to me the day before I saw the episode.

It happens when you take bottled water and microwave it.  If what you heat it up in is clean the water will not boil.  Water boils from impurities in it, ie tap water (we all know how impure it is).  The moment you disturb the HOT water, it basically explodes.  I was making tea so it didnt get me too bad.  I had a patent come in one day to the eye center with burns all over her face.  She was heating water in a glass dish for a caserol.  Took it out of the microwave and it exploded into her face (the wave from moving the dish exploded on its return leg toward her).


----------

